# Hongkong - New Towns



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

*Tuen Mun*

from KCR




Tuen Mun station






the end of West Rail, is the line going to be extended in the future?


industrial zone


light rail
















residential Tuen Mun


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

hkth said:


> These are from Tin Shui Wai! It didn't develop until 1982! :eek2:





Taipei Walker said:


> I am a little confused here, is Tin Shui Wai part of Yuen Long or it's independent new town?


TSW is a part of YL District, but they spread apart from the YL Town and that also has a large population. It is possible to be seperated into TSW District from the YL District in the future, just as Tsing Yi and Kwai Chung was seperated from Tsuen Wan District into Kwai Tsing District in 1986. :|


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

Yuen Long, Tuen Mun, Fanling and Sheung Shui are in my opinion the worst parts of HK... lots of uneducated/undereducated HK ppl and newly arrived mainlanders, who have no common courtesy nor common sense... ppl throw things like garbage and dirty water and beer bottles outta their windows (not just naughty kids, even adults) (thus the covered walkways u see in most public housing), they don't wait for people to get off the subways before they fight to get on it, they spit everywhere, even in the malls (which strangely is largely acceptable here in the US), and they take their clothes and underwear and hang them on railguards on the streets... it's hard to even just find someone who speaks PROPER Hong Kong Cantonese around these towns.. 

Aside from the big malls I try to stay away from these towns... 

I remember when I used to go to Fanling to visit my (annoying) relatives, my mom would hold my hand and my sister's hand, and stand back when the KCR opens the door, coz u got all those ppl pushing and rushing in and out like a little order who kill them... the lines on the ground was only seen and followed by "visitors" of these new towns ... and when we visit Tuen Mun to visit some other (retarded) relatives who lived in public housing... we would run whenever there's a break between the covered walkways... and the whole time we see shit flying down from above... it's horrible...


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

I live in Yuen Long and IMO the situation has improved a bit since a few years ago. The economy is picking up, people are becoming better educated, etc.

And I didn't know that Tuen Mun has such a large industrial area. When I first saw the pictures I thought it was Tsuen Wan!

I live in the village that you saw right outside KCR West Rail's Yuen Long Station.


----------



## titeness (Jul 3, 2004)

spicytimothy said:


> Yuen Long, Tuen Mun, Fanling and Sheung Shui are in my opinion the worst parts of HK... lots of uneducated/undereducated HK ppl and newly arrived mainlanders, who have no common courtesy nor common sense... ppl throw things like garbage and dirty water and beer bottles outta their windows (not just naughty kids, even adults) (thus the covered walkways u see in most public housing), they don't wait for people to get off the subways before they fight to get on it, they spit everywhere, even in the malls (which strangely is largely acceptable here in the US), and they take their clothes and underwear and hang them on railguards on the streets... it's hard to even just find someone who speaks PROPER Hong Kong Cantonese around these towns..
> 
> Aside from the big malls I try to stay away from these towns...
> 
> I remember when I used to go to Fanling to visit my (annoying) relatives, my mom would hold my hand and my sister's hand, and stand back when the KCR opens the door, coz u got all those ppl pushing and rushing in and out like a little order who kill them... the lines on the ground was only seen and followed by "visitors" of these new towns ... and when we visit Tuen Mun to visit some other (retarded) relatives who lived in public housing... we would run whenever there's a break between the covered walkways... and the whole time we see shit flying down from above... it's horrible...



Sounds like this part of your socialization as a child is based on your parents utterances and actions taken out of context; this form of socialization often leads to incorrect assumptions; basically you were a child and your preoccupied childish mindsdid not have a true understanding of what was actually going on so you only remember bits and peices, over time, the memories that most fit in with your opinion are the ones you choose to remember (selective memories). In addition you remember what your parents (your mom) told you, but because you were a child you took what they said out of context; for example if as a child you went to an area that was inhabited by moslty mainland chinese and your mom told you something like "these people are dirty" you young mind cannot comprehenf each person is different and instead you apply this generalization to all mainland chinses; over time you contruct and selectivley remember the things that fit in with this perception. 

P.S. I am not chinese but this sort of socialiaztion leads to alot of racist opinions towards black people and other minorities in america.


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

spicytimothy said:


> Yuen Long, Tuen Mun, Fanling and Sheung Shui are in my opinion the worst parts of HK... lots of uneducated/undereducated HK ppl and newly arrived mainlanders, who have no common courtesy nor common sense... ppl throw things like garbage and dirty water and beer bottles outta their windows (not just naughty kids, even adults) (thus the covered walkways u see in most public housing), they don't wait for people to get off the subways before they fight to get on it, they spit everywhere, even in the malls (which strangely is largely acceptable here in the US), and they take their clothes and underwear and hang them on railguards on the streets... it's hard to even just find someone who speaks PROPER Hong Kong Cantonese around these towns..
> 
> Aside from the big malls I try to stay away from these towns...
> 
> I remember when I used to go to Fanling to visit my (annoying) relatives, my mom would hold my hand and my sister's hand, and stand back when the KCR opens the door, coz u got all those ppl pushing and rushing in and out like a little order who kill them... the lines on the ground was only seen and followed by "visitors" of these new towns ... and when we visit Tuen Mun to visit some other (retarded) relatives who lived in public housing... we would run whenever there's a break between the covered walkways... and the whole time we see shit flying down from above... it's horrible...


i don't think those districts are that bad. 

though there're more mainlanders living in these new towns, i think they're generally still nice. i never feel dangerous to be walking in these areas... probably taipei walker can tell you more about it.


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

titeness said:


> Sounds like this part of your socialization as a child is based on your parents utterances and actions taken out of context; this form of socialization often leads to incorrect assumptions; basically you were a child and your preoccupied childish mindsdid not have a true understanding of what was actually going on so you only remember bits and peices, over time, the memories that most fit in with your opinion are the ones you choose to remember (selective memories). In addition you remember what your parents (your mom) told you, but because you were a child you took what they said out of context; for example if as a child you went to an area that was inhabited by moslty mainland chinese and your mom told you something like "these people are dirty" you young mind cannot comprehenf each person is different and instead you apply this generalization to all mainland chinses; over time you contruct and selectivley remember the things that fit in with this perception.
> 
> P.S. I am not chinese but this sort of socialiaztion leads to alot of racist opinions towards black people and other minorities in america.



o jeez... here we go with the misinformed flaming... I'm not gonna let the cycle starts... not on my favorite subforum... so good day to you, and try it again somewhere else 

P.S. As a sociology student who's 2 months away from being official, getting a sociology lesson from some random person online is kinda funny... maybe I should've saved my 100,000 for going to UCLA... :-D


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

vvill said:


> i don't think those districts are that bad.
> 
> though there're more mainlanders living in these new towns, i think they're generally still nice. i never feel dangerous to be walking in these areas... probably taipei walker can tell you more about it.


well it's not a mainlander/HK-er kinda thing... and in terms of crime I certainly don't feel it's dangerous to walk the streets...

my point was just the general culture and upbringing of these neighborhoods are much lower than the rest of HK... 

I mean, just to pick one example: throwing trash out from the apt windows: It's unimaginable as it is, and u will virtually NEVER see this happen in HK... but in these new towns it's quite frequent... just from my personal experience, EVERYTIME I go visit my Tuen Mun relatives I see trash bags falling down from the sky... last time I was there (which was August 2002) a Heineken bottle hit the roof of the covered walkway DIRECTLY ABOVE ME. If the canopy wasn't there I would've been dead. I called the police and they said to me: "Did you see who did it? Do you know how often something like this happens? There's nothing we can do." And that's from a policeman... 

I certainly hope that these things have improved miraculously over the past few years, since more private estates are built with outsiders moving in and the gov't implemented the point system in gov't public estates... but regardless, punishment stifles bad behavior, doesn't necessarily changes them... residents in these new towns (particularly those in public housing) REALLY needs to get educated on morals/common sense...


----------



## titeness (Jul 3, 2004)

Spicytimothy, I'm not trying to flame; just know that if your degree is a bachelors in sociology that that is one of the most shit bachelors degrees you can get, not trying to make your feel bad but thats the easiest/ lowest paying B.A/B.S you can get man, sorry, youd be better off going to community college for that one.


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

great pics Taipei Walker! Which new town will be next!


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Ha, and here we are "not trying to flame." Foul language directed at a specific person certainly has some flaming merits.

Anyway, yes, on with the original topic...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

What's next, Tung Chung


----------



## Terrence (Aug 18, 2005)

Stunning


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

Great job  BTW Is there only one tram (light rail) line?? (in the new towns). Are there many lines in Central??


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Castle_Bravo said:


> Great job  BTW Is there only one tram (light rail) line?? (in the new towns). Are there many lines in Central??


The KCR Light Rail only runs from Tuen Mun to Yuen Long with an alternate loop to Tin Shui Wai. As for Central, it is connected by the MTR Island and Tung Chung Lines. The Airport Express runs there as well.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Even New town. there are still a lot of skyscrapers. What a cool city!!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Mosaic said:


> Even New town. there are still a lot of skyscrapers. What a cool city!!


There are but mostly residential. But I like the environment of some of these New Towns especially Tseung Kwan O, Tung Chung or even Tai Koo Shing. Its laid back compared to the hustle and bustle of the main city.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

*Tung Chung*

The last new town, also the newest one and IMO the best.





































































































cable car






The end


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

Castle_Bravo said:


> Great job  BTW Is there only one tram (light rail) line?? (in the new towns). Are there many lines in Central??


Light Rail and Tram ARE TWO DIFFERENT THINGS in Hong Kong!  Trams in HK refer the Double Decker Trams, which are ONLY run on the HK Island and they are operated by the Tramway Limited which is owned by Wharf. Light Rail Transit (LRT) is operated by the Kowloon Canton Railway Corporation(KCRC) and run in Yuen Long, Tuen Mun and Tin Shui Wai. :|


----------



## InitialD18 (Sep 17, 2002)

thanks for the pics ... 
i will be waiting for the kowloon ones hehehe

yuen long, tuen mun aren't all that bad ... 
i have friends from there and they are very nice people ... 
and not all mainlanders are civilized
the same goes with not all hongers are civilized ... 

yuen long is a pretty interesting place imo ... 
my favorite of these large scale suburbs ... 
are probably sha tin, tai koo shing and whampoa ...


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

And how many tram lines there are??
Is Tung Chung near Chep Lap Kok??


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Taipei Walker, I'm glad you shared with us your experiences with the new towns, as it represents much of the suburban life of HK. You are a good tourist, exploring all the sides of HK!

One question though: did you check out Tung Chung's town centre? I believe the area most of your photos depict is the Citygate/Tung Chung MTR area. From what I saw, there is much more government housing over there and I think you caught some of it too, but I'm not sure.

I would rather live in TKO than in Tung Chung, because the airport is too close and Kowloon/HKisland are too far for my comfort.


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

Castle_Bravo said:


> And how many tram lines there are??
> Is Tung Chung near Chep Lap Kok??


Yes. Tung Chung was planned as part of the larger airport project...

there is only ONE tram line, which runs from Eastern Hong Kong Island (Shau Kei Wan) to Western Hong Kong Island (Sai Wan)... it's a very long tram line. If I remember correctly it only has one loop @ Happy Valley, otherwise it runs E-W as the single route. 










The light rails around Tuen Mun and Yuen Long are much more complicated...


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

omg that pic is WOAH!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

lumpia said:


> omg that pic is WOAH!


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Are the 2nd and 3rd from TKO? I know the first one is from Tung Chung.


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

superchan7 said:


> One question though: did you check out Tung Chung's town centre? I believe the area most of your photos depict is the Citygate/Tung Chung MTR area. From what I saw, there is much more government housing over there and I think you caught some of it too, but I'm not sure.


I can answer it for you because I live in TC!  The photos from Taipei Walker WERE COME from the Town Center of TC. There're two Public Housing Estates (Fu Tung Est. and Yat Tung Est.) and one Home Ownership Scheme Court (Yu Tung Court) in TC. :|


----------



## Itarilde (Nov 18, 2005)

superchan7 said:


> Are the 2nd and 3rd from TKO? I know the first one is from Tung Chung.


The 2nd one is the Metro Harbourview in Tai Kok Tsui.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

My GF lives in Tung Chung and it's not that noisy out there despite being close to Chek Lap Kok.


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

I hate that curvy/crescent-shaped wall of skyscrapers built by Cheung Kong... I wonder how tall the ones behind them will have to be in the future to be taller than them... 80 floors?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

spicytimothy said:


> I hate that curvy/crescent-shaped wall of skyscrapers built by Cheung Kong... I wonder how tall the ones behind them will have to be in the future to be taller than them... 80 floors?


I doubt it, the place is close to the airport.


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

but it's not under lanes where planes flight.
Thanks for the info about the tram and lightrail :bow:
The pics by skybean are amazing.
WANCH- When do you think that a residential tower of 80 storeys in HK wouldn't be nothing special? In 2015-2020??


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

How tall is Harbourside/Sorrento? 60? 65?

Give it three more years for one to pop up either in a 'new town' or on Island East.


----------



## Emirati_Girl (Apr 26, 2006)

You have a huge great buildings... but the city is looking scaring u know why ... i don't feel that it is alive because there r few people not so many >>> scaring


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

^^
These are 'only' the suburbs, the center is buzing with people and is very alive.

edit: 
Just like you said in the Kowloon thread


----------



## Emirati_Girl (Apr 26, 2006)

thanx for answering ^_^ anyways.. i like Hong kong so much and their movies and maybe i'll be there one time ^_^


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

Emirati_Girl said:


> You have a huge great buildings... but the city is looking scaring u know why ... i don't feel that it is alive because there r few people not so many >>> scaring


huh??

there r few people? u know ur talking about Hong Kong, one of the densest cities on earth rite? Or are u talking about the foot traffic on the streets of these new towns?


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

Castle_Bravo said:


> but it's not under lanes where planes flight.


thaz what I thought... Tung Chung is growing next to the lateral side of the flight routes...




> Thanks for the info about the tram and lightrail :bow:


ur welcome.


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

Stunning pics


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

Taipei Walker said:


>


Hey Taipei Walker, you have taken my home in your picture!!! I live in the right building of this picture.


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

Taipei Walker said:


> That's huge one, I took new KCR line to Ma On Shan getting off on the way


I live in Shatin, the Ma On Shan Rail and East Rail are the most effective and efficient transport tool for me to commute.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

Kaitak747 said:


> Hey Taipei Walker, you have taken my home in your picture!!! I live in the right building of this picture.


I hope you don't mind  You live very close to KCR station, it must be very convenient.


----------



## ricz (May 4, 2006)

Xäntårx said:


> Most New Town's Rent is comparable to NYC, with living quality comparable to Average in Sao Paulo, therefore it's rare for Middle Class Canadians to live in Hong Kong, which they cannot afford the rent in better neighbourhoods like Stanley or Repulse Bay. (Income in Hong Kong is higher than Canada in general, especially in Prairie Provinces).


I agree that the new towns wouldnt be the most ideal place to live, but saying there has living quality comparable to Average in Sao Paulo is totally *outrages*, the avg. income of a HK resident is probably 10x more than an avg. in Sao Paulo with half the population living in shanty towns, these private apartment blocks are modern, safe, clean and they hv all got facilities such as clubhouses, pools, tennis courts, shopping malls etc. and most of the newer public housing have that too. There r town-halls, all kinds of public services. They have all got top transportation links and great convenience. In HK this yr the recorded number of street dwellers were only 388 out of a city of 7 million, therefore the living standard in these new towns is way higher than the avg. living standard in Sao Paulo.

Moreover they are areas that are mostly occupied middle-lower to lower class residents.

I agree too that middle-lower income canadian wouldnt come and settle in HK as most expats in HK settle due to work or retirement where they either have a lot of money or they have housing provided usually in the upper class area.


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

Taipei Walker said:


> I hope you don't mind  You live very close to KCR station, it must be very convenient.


Of coz I don't mind haha.....don't hesitate asking me out next time.

Yes, I live pretty close to KCR staion, it just takes a few minutes for me getting to Ma On Shan Rail Station, it's quite convenient to commute, but I need to interchange to KCR East Rail at Tai Wai station everytime.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice town and great infrastructure.


----------



## Wssps (Mar 22, 2005)

very impressive, I will visit Hong Kong some day  Nice pictures


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

Just to bump this good thread up.


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

Taipei Walker said:


>


Haha, to be honest, I was so surprised that you have taken my home in your picture, I have just saved this pic to my laptop. Actually, I didn't even take any pic of my home though I have been living there for ages. Anyway, thanks for sharing your tons of impressive pictures, you are a really good tourist.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

Kaitak747, thanks for bumping this thread up.

Which reminds me about one missing part of HK I haven't posted yet - Kowloon. Here is thread with Kowloon pictures:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=9238416#post9238416


----------



## echo (Feb 5, 2006)

OMG!!! mg: OMG!!! This thread and HK is so awsome!! The best thread I've ever seen, exactly for my taste: huge blockbuildings' areas... This is so fantastic that... ... I'm just wordless. Thank you very much Taipei Walker! :hug: I'm astonished... Perhaps I need some medicine after looking all that. Today I wanted to post some comieblock pictures from Tallinn, Norhtern Europe, but after seeing all that stuff I have to... get back normal mental condition.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

ricz said:


> in Sao Paulo with half the population living in shanty towns, these private apartment blocks are modern, safe, clean and they hv all got facilities such as clubhouses, pools, tennis courts, shopping malls etc. There r town-halls, all kinds of public services. They have all got top transportation links and great convenience. In HK this yr the recorded number of street dwellers were only 388 out of a city of 7 million, therefore the living standard in these new towns is way higher than the avg. living standard in Sao Paulo.


Of course I mean these new towns look very similar to those private apartment blocks in Sao Paulo. Lack of flat land and a strict control of wilderness around the city did propel the housing price into one of the most expensive around the world. Shanty towns are just too sad--- as what we see in their photo are always showing off their great, massive mid-rise skyline. Upper middle class live in these private mid-rise blocks. And there are some elite suburbs which they have American-styled houses just surrounded by shanty towns.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

The new towns in NT (aside from those bordering the coast & Shatin) always feels a bit alien to me. From the area's architecture to its lack of English billboards/signs, Sheng Shui and Yuen Long definitely feels more like Shenzhen than HK/Kowloon. If it wasn't for the use of traditional characters on its signage, I would have easlily mistaken these areas for a boom town on the Mainland.


----------



## ayan (Oct 14, 2006)

Taipei Walker put together a very comprehensive photo album. Very nice work!


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

very nice!! 谢谢


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

The best of Asia


----------



## Histrian (May 13, 2007)

Woooooooow. Incredible and unbolivable. 
One of the best thread on this whole forum.


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Wanch have any North American-style suburbs popped up in Hong Kong within the past five to ten years?


----------



## Joshua_du (May 13, 2007)

*becuz*

I will go to HK,so 美麗的city Lo :banana:


----------



## Pax Sinica (Dec 10, 2005)

delete


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

zachus22 said:


> Hey Wanch have any North American-style suburbs popped up in Hong Kong within the past five to ten years?


Many. 

From the tip of Stanley Peninsula to Fairview Park in the North, we have American-style suburban developments throughout our suburbs.


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

hou leng ar! hou ci yut boon sing!


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

Gherkin said:


> Many.
> 
> From the tip of Stanley Peninsula to Fairview Park in the North, we have American-style suburban developments throughout our suburbs.


At a a lot higher density, and missing the yards. :lol:


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

And at a much higher price.


----------



## Raveolution (Jan 10, 2008)

wow, pics are great, any hi-res for desktop? Big buildings need big pictures

The thing I noticed is that streets are preety empty considering the population living there. Maybe people are at work or haven't moved in yet.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

OMG,so tall,and it's located in the suburbs.Totally different from Mainland cities other than Shenzhen.

I think the average height of HK highrise condos is about 20 to 30 storeys higher than that of mainland cities.


----------



## Golden Loon (Mar 14, 2005)

628.8m♣TV mast;8289422 said:


> Tseung Kwan O is nice place for taking stunning residential skyscraper photos, and strange modern architecture, yet is definitely not the place for living--- too dense, noise and perhaps considerably higher crime rate than the Island.
> 
> Most New Town's Rent is comparable to NYC, with living quality comparable to Average in Sao Paulo, therefore it's rare for Middle Class Canadians to live in Hong Kong, which they cannot afford the rent in better neighbourhoods like Stanley or Repulse Bay. (Income in Hong Kong is higher than Canada in general, especially in Prairie Provinces).


Hong Kong's crime rate is much lower than NYC and Canada, don't even say Sao Paulo

it's true that HK's living space is smaller than canada, but it's different life style, NYC's living space is also smaller than your birth place, but it's arguable to say that canada provides better living standard since it depends all on different people's preference, NYC and HK offer better urban life

if you consider living standard, why don't you mention hong kong people's life expentancy is longer than canadian? and hong kong's middle class also earn more than canadian middle class


----------



## Pax Sinica (Dec 10, 2005)

lumpia said:


> hou leng ar! hou ci yut boon sing!


nei di gwong dung waa dou gei sai lei wo!

leng zau hou leng,
　靚　就　好　靚
bat gwo ngo m gok dak Hoenggong ci Jatbun shing wo.
　不　過　我　唔　覺　得　　香港　　似　　日本　城　喎。



Nice trip.


----------



## Pax Sinica (Dec 10, 2005)

Golden Loon said:


> Hong Kong's crime rate is much lower than NYC and Canada, don't even say Sao Paulo
> 
> it's true that HK's living space is smaller than canada, but it's different life style, NYC's living space is also smaller than your birth place, but it's arguable to say that canada provides better living standard since it depends all on different people's preference, NYC and HK offer better urban life
> 
> if you consider living standard, why don't you mention hong kong people's life expentancy is longer than canadian? and hong kong's middle class also earn more than canadian middle class


In fact, the population density of Kowloon reached its historic peak in 1985. 2.5 million people were living in old low rise apartments and the land area of Kowloon was not as big as today's Kowloon.

Now, the population of Kowloon is just 2.2 million. The population density drops even more because of the increased land area. Kowloon is somehow less crowded than before and people can enjoy slightly more living space. Most of the recent nimby movements can be traced back to the cruel fact that poor people are getting poorer while rich people are getting richer, but that's another topic.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

super kay:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

TW, excellent thread :cheers:

HK's New Towns are by far the most impressive residential areas on Earth. Completely agree with you bout Tung Chung, brilliant place with stunning location.. Right next doors to the airport and beside, lantau is geographically gorgeous..


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Simon91 said:


> TW, excellent thread :cheers:
> 
> HK's New Towns are by far the most impressive residential areas on Earth. Completely agree with you bout Tung Chung, brilliant place with stunning location.. Right next doors to the airport and beside, lantau is geographically gorgeous..


I don't like it as much as where I used to live, but having lived in Tseung Kwan O for more than half a year now, it's quite a nice place to live - good views, affordable living, and a stone's throw away from the city bustle (15 minutes to Quarry Bay, 30 minutes to Central) and the extremely gorgeous Sai Kung (10 minutes by minibus).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting thread
Very nice pics


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

Pictures of New Towns of Hong Kong are rarely seen in SSC.


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

One of the more interesting cities in Asia


----------



## Longershanks (Mar 10, 2008)

Shatin's New Town Plaza is probably the most comprehensive mall in HK.


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

hong kong is just gawjust in every corners


----------

